
The Emperor’s Old Clothes (Hoare 1981) [pdf] - tosh
http://zoo.cs.yale.edu/classes/cs422/2011/bib/hoare81emperor.pdf
======
greenyoda
This was the lecture Tony Hoare delivered upon his receipt of the Turing Award
in 1980.

An annotated version can be found here: [https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-
emperors-old-clothes](https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-emperors-old-clothes)

